# Could this happn to your pet



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

Just got back from two weeks in Devon, stayed at Venn lake in bow.
We have two small papillons, Tommy and Timmy but Timmy likes to 
lay on the top of the back cushion to look out the window and while 
doing this he had slipped off the cushion and his collar had hooked
on the window catch.
He is now ok but we take the collars off them in the van


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

sounds as if that could have been really nasty. It's as well you spotted it in time. Small dogs seem to be prone to seemingly small accidents which can cause big problems, we had a friend with a miniature yorkie which broke its leg just getting off her knee,
lala


----------



## suepap (Jul 2, 2009)

You were lucky there and I am so pleased that no harm came to your little boy. We also have papillons (and phalenes) and we have the motorhome to enable them all to come with us. They all enjoy coming with us and get so excited when we are packing up to go on our travels.

Perhaps one day we will meet you with your paps and you can meet ours.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

We always put Poppy our Shih Tzu in a harness when traveling.
We were advised this when we got her for exactly the reason you described.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Bryn lurks under the table in the motorhome.

One day when I was sat in the front swivel seat I turned to look out of the front window. Bryn let out a strangled yelp and started to kick his legs.
I looked down and his collar had caught in the swivel release lever and it had dragged him round and under the seat plinth!  

He's just started to speak to me again


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I am so glad that your dog was ok, we always take the collars off of our dogs, when we leave them alone even at home.

I also heard of a Yorkie that always jumped up the letterbox to try and grab the mail, the owners put one of those wire type baskets at the back of the letterbox to try to stop this. Sadly they returned home one day to find the dogs collar had caught up on the wire and he was dead when they arrived home.


----------



## schojac (Oct 13, 2007)

I am a little suprised that anyone travels with their dog unharnessed for the dogs benefit and safety alone. Our dog weighs in at 30Kg and I would hate to have him flying around the cab if the worst ever happened. Before any body says leave more room; it won't stop a head on due to oncoming vehicles overtaking.
After saying that glad your dog is fine.


----------

